# Liquid Calcium Chloride 60 to 90 Cents A Gallon, How?



## QKSnowRemoval (Aug 21, 2008)

Im Going to be building my Own liquid setup for next year and i have been researching how to build one and the chemicals needed, IE Liquid Dow. But how are you people making it, cuz dont some people use dow flake, and someone posted to make 100 gallons of 32% CC u need 82 gallons of water and 450 Pounds of Dow Flake. Well If dow flake is Lets say 10 bucks for 5 pounds then that will be 900 bucks for 450 pounds. And i have no idea how much liquid dow is since i haven't contacted a retailer. And i wanted to use the liquid rather than the flake but how would u go about mixing it up with all liquid a getting it to price out at 60 to 90 cents pergallon? I do know that liquid if way superior to salt because of the coverage you can get out of it and how fast it works. But some clarification on how this process is done would help me and probably a lot of others out.


----------



## mnconst (Feb 25, 2008)

where are you buying dow flake for $10 for five pounds just got a skid of it for 12.80 a 50# bag


----------



## QKSnowRemoval (Aug 21, 2008)

mnconst;721307 said:


> where are you buying dow flake for $10 for five pounds just got a skid of it for 12.80 a 50# bag


Im not i was just using a random number, but that what u get it for, do you just spread that or do a liquid?


----------



## mnconst (Feb 25, 2008)

i am using it for liquid adding it in to my salt brine


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

I dont know a whole lot, but them numbers dont seem right. Maybe 450# to make 1000 gallons. We can buy real liquid Dow for less than 50 cents per gallon. That being said i live less than 100 mile from Dow HQ


----------



## QKSnowRemoval (Aug 21, 2008)

o so then how can I make some for a 110 gallon tank


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

QKSnowRemoval;724153 said:


> o so then how can I make some for a 110 gallon tank


HI QK
You need to do some calling in your area. There are alot of well brines tat will work just fine for 50 cents a gallon and under. Why waste your time have to buy the product and then make it, you will find that you will be using it faster than you can make it. Start asking local contractors who is selling brine and how much are they paying for it. Around my area there are at least 2 guys who sell it and plenty that will deliver it to your tanks for even less money.

Good Luck Mike


----------



## QKSnowRemoval (Aug 21, 2008)

Well what is brine, is it a form of dow flake or liquid dow?


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

QKSnowRemoval;725479 said:


> Well what is brine, is it a form of dow flake or liquid dow?


im not knocking you, but if you did enough research you should know

thats almost like someone saying they are gonna spread salt... then ask what is NaCL


----------



## QKSnowRemoval (Aug 21, 2008)

O ok then well excuse me, and thankx for burning me? i was just wondering


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

QKSnowRemoval;725479 said:


> Well what is brine, is it a form of dow flake or liquid dow?


Well Brine is brine pumped out of the ground. You can also make your own brine with rock salt. Liquid Cal or Liquid Dow is just cal in a liquid form.

Regards Mike


----------



## Faber (Dec 7, 2010)

*Mixing Calcium chloride brine*

Does anybody mix there own calcium chloride brine?


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

I did a quick 15 gals the hard way the other day.... I was really impressed with how it worked. As an added benefit my back was nice and warm because it was in a back pack sprayer


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Superior L & L;724090 said:


> I dont know a whole lot, but them numbers dont seem right. Maybe 450# to make 1000 gallons. We can buy real liquid Dow for less than 50 cents per gallon. That being said i live less than 100 mile from Dow HQ


Actually it takes 850# of pellets added to 220 gallons of h20 to make about 270 gallons of 29%+ of solution, WHICH is a waste of time if you are buying dow for less than $.50 gallon



QKSnowRemoval;725790 said:


> O ok then well excuse me, and thankx for burning me? i was just wondering


I dont think he was being a dink, just telling you to do some more research



Faber;1141702 said:


> Does anybody mix there own calcium chloride brine?


Use the search function


----------



## bharkness (Oct 8, 2008)

Call my distributor in the Chicago area and he can get your liquid ready to spread and not haveing to mix and the mess.
and time. Mineral Point 1-312-802-2244.


----------



## kevhead20 (Jan 15, 2010)

If anyone has any questions on Liquidow, feel free to send me a PM. We have been a distributor for Oxy (formerly DOW) for over thirty years. 

Thanks


----------

